# Books I've Converted to the EPUB format and made available for download



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 5, 2010)

I've been building my personal e-Book library by finding PDF's and Web pages and converting them to the EPUB format using Calibre. You can download them here: http://www.hopeofchrist.net/e-books/

Here's the list of books I've created (or found online) to date:
* The Apostle’s Creed
* The Athanasian Creed
* The Belgic Confession
* Calvin’s Institutes
* The Canons of Dordt
* The Chalcedon Creed
* Christianity and Liberalism – J. Gresham Machen
* The Divine Right of Church Government
* The Marrow of Modern Divinity – Edward Fisher
* The Nicene Creed
* The Origin of Paul’s Religion – J. Gresham Machen
* The PCA Book of Church Order
* The Second Helvetic Confession
* The Westminster Confession of Faith
* The Westminster Larger Catechism
* The Westminster Shorter Catechism


----------

